# New range, New gun



## Gruesome (Apr 30, 2013)

My wife got me a CZ P 09 Duty in 40 cal for our anniversary and today was my first chance to take it out. I met a friend at an outdoor range and we slung some lead!

The CZ: It's a big gun, but the handle is slender which is great for my short fingers. The trigger is in easy position even in DA. The slide spring is very robust. The only thing I didn't like going in was the slide release. It was too stiff to hit it with my thumb to release the slide so I had to slingshot. I know, many voices say I should do it that way all the time, but I don't.

At 15 yards on a large silhouette target, precision was good but accuracy not so much. I produced halfway decent groupings centered a good six inches left of the X. I went slow and took my time and did my very best to try to take my bad habits out of the equation, but it still went left. Not so much low and left, which is a recoil aversion/anticipation problem I have been slowly lessening. It wasn't that, aside from a few times when it was and I KNEW it was. 

I pulled out my Smith & Wesson 66 4 inch barrel and made sure I wasn't crazy, and I made some very nice shots with the revolver. I LOVE that gun. Damn thing is 43 years old and shoots like a champ.

150 rounds later the weather was getting wet and I don't like rain on my guns so I packed it up. One piece of great news is that my hand held up just fine. My first 40 cal was a FNX 40 that did some nasty things to the nerves in my thumb, but the CZ with it's narrow beaver tail back was perfect. Other good news, the slide release unclenched itself and will now release on thumb pressure. Yay!

I dig this gun. I would have preferred a Baretta Px4 full size in 40, but the budget wasn't there. I don't feel slighted by the CZ at all. I also own a CZ P 01 (Compact CZ 75) and I dig the brand quite a lot.

The range: Buffalo Range Shooting Park in Ottawa Illinois. Meh. I don't want to say bad things about it because it largely serves needs that I don't have. They are very organized, with a RSO at each range: pistol, trap, 100 yard, 50 yard, maybe another, and a 'plinking pit' which is currently closed due to those meddling kids in the Gub'mint. Something about stray rounds going into that giant state park just over yonder. I dunno. But they are serious about safety first which can make then a bit rigid, but that's what you want from a good range. Our RSO helped my friend with his grip and a nasty jam on his 25 year old Glock 23. He was knowledgeable, friendly when possible, stern when necessary. Good job, Doug.

For my narrow needs of a simple pistol range it was a poor fit. A modern indoor range with motorized target holders is much more my speed, but for multiple gun people I think it would be a good deal. $30 for all day all range access. 

The cleaning: damn I hate cleaning that 66. That thing takes forever it seems. The CZ takes down like any other CZ and that's all good. 

Good day, good time with my friend, good shooting (need to work on the sights) and a Whopper with cheese for lunch on the way home. Life is good.

-Gruesome

PS - Hey! Look! I didn't insult anybody in this post!


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

Good range report, thank you! I like reading "real reports" about the CZ's. I am looking into getting the P-07 myself. Sounds like it's a solid platform.


----------



## Spike12 (Dec 10, 2008)

Don't pass any judgements on a pistol until you got a few hundred rounds through it. Certainly do not stake your life on it either. They may function OK but they're not really 'themselves' yet. 

Patience.


----------

